

Ask HN: How to do code reviews between remote teams - procyon

Hello,<p>We just started to work with a remote dev team. Due to time difference we find hard to have frequent phone calls or video conferences.<p>So far, we write emails with all the suggestions. We have no good way to track the suggestion and often writing those long emails is very cumbersome and leaves lot of room for ambiguity.<p>I would like to know if there are any good tools or ways to do code reviews with a distributed team. How do you do code reviews in your team?
======
famousactress
Part of our team uses Atlassian's tool Crucible for accomplishing this. I
don't have a ton of hands-on experience with it, but they love it and it does
look like it does a pretty elegant job at capturing a living code review
online. <http://www.atlassian.com/software/crucible/>

~~~
procyon
this looks perfect. Though, it is a bit pricey for us. Ideally the code review
tool would be integrated with Github, Pivotal tracker or lighthouse.

~~~
famousactress
Have you taken a look at Campfire? <http://campfirenow.com/>

------
dnene
You may want to take a look at Rietveld which is a clone of the widely used
mondrian tool within google.

[http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2008/05/guido-van-rossum-
rele...](http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2008/05/guido-van-rossum-releases-
mondrian.html)

